# My Take On The Aqua Tank



## Xhale (7/5/14)

I wanted an aqua from the minute I saw it, having previously modded my Fogger v3 to run dual coils with 4 wick channels. So when this was available in the reasonably priced market segment(tm) I snapped it up.
Item 1594300 from our chinese clone empire FT, They wanted $20, I was prepared to pay that, we had a deal.

Quick overview: its a dual coil, 4 wich channel kayfun almost set up. Similarities everywhere.
Points to note: while the drip tip looks to be standard, on mine at least it is oversized, and there is a good reason for this (explained later)...but never fear, it came supplied with two, so you can pick between two. Choices choices choices

As there is already a Aqua review in this section, I'll just add my 2c here to how I use this device, what I use it for and where it fits into my vape arsenal.

Oh, and how much I hated it from the beginning, but now love it

Day 1: piss all my juice out
Day 2iss all my juice out
Day 3: Stared at it, threatened it, told it where the dustbin is..what does it do...piss all my juice out
Day 4: nirvana

Howcome this wide change in opinion: Originally I was top filling it, ala Kayfun when you dont have the correct syringe, but it just wasnt successfull. No amount of reading and trying would get this thing to make that itty bitty vacuum and keep it.
On day 4, I stumbled across a fairly obscure youtube video in another language where the guy bottom filled it, and this is pretty much the game changer for me. For those of you that already bottom fill, I apologise for teaching you how to suck eggs, for the rest I made a video.


As it stands now, I almost exclusively use this when out and about, replacing my kayfun, kfl, and russian 91%. My only gripe after a few weeks was not being able to see the juice level, but this was solved by money, when fasttech brought out item number 1651000 a clear tank for the aqua

Here it is on my Stingray (not from ft for a change)


As you will see, in use, without prepping, the orings arent so glamorous as you may see on others photos, as this is the real world, it is midway through some juice and could probably do with some clean, but because it is so reliable and just works right I dont often revisit the build...just juice it up and go.
Overall, a reliable solid device with some very well thought out features, but please, dont top fill it..or if you do and are happy, try bottom filling it.

I rate this device highly on the no-faffing factor, very good on vape quality and would buy it again if I lost or broke it (this is normally the criteria I use to decide if something is good or not)

Vape on

p.s. it does hybrid with the Origen, and that shares threading with the Stingray, but stingray is 22mm and this aqua is 21mm and looks dof like that
p.p.s. the oversized drip tip is so that it grabs the juice control sufficiently to screw around with it by turning the drip tip

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (7/5/14)

what an awesome review @Vern , thank you 

i really enjoyed every word of it

i used to think the aqua was a load of bull with all the comments and reviews i read on it, with all its leaking issues, but after reading this and @Matthee 's review, i think the aqua is a contender amongst the high flyers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (7/5/14)

Rule #1: Never review something without giving it a week at least...opinions change
Rule #2: never believe another persons review entirely, we all have different opinions, requirements and budgets
Rule #3: watch loads of reviews, loads and loads and loads. You have no idea how many "it leaks" reviews I read/watched while looking at my totally-not-leaking aqua
Rule #4: Transporter is a really good movie, respect a man's car. Obide his rules
Rule #5: people on youtube arent really professionals, and possibly dont know what they are doing. Me included. Just webcams and free time
Addendum to rule 1: if something is newly released, and being "reviewed", treat it as a first-look...device overview etc

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (7/5/14)

Thanks for confirming an already high opinion on this forum re the Aqua. Agree it is better than the Kayfun family. Had the same problems in the beginning, but sorted now - also bottom filling.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale (7/5/14)

I believe it holds more juice when bottom filling (well, when top filling it all leaked out for me)
It wont hybrid on a neme though (going through the other thread) without using a nem-1 or something some other guy makes whose name I forget


----------



## Andre (7/5/14)

Vern said:


> I believe it holds more juice when bottom filling (well, when top filling it all leaked out for me)
> It wont hybrid on a neme though (going through the other thread) without using a nem-1 or something some other guy makes whose name I forget


Not a Nemi clone fan either - have read the tons of problems the peeps on this forum has with it. There is an Origin clone on which it is made to hybrid. Think @Gazzacpt uses it with his Aqua. But personally do not like the locking ring mechs, My favourite tube mech clone is the Launcher V2.


----------



## Xhale (7/5/14)

what type of problems do people have with their nemesis? I have more than I should and find them happy reliable and cheerful. Wifey uses one as her ADV


----------



## Andre (7/5/14)

Vern said:


> what type of problems do people have with their nemesis? I have more than I should and find them happy reliable and cheerful. Wifey uses one as her ADV


Oh, little pins falling out, not making proper contact, firing when standing, all sorts of things to look out for, etc, etc. Not saying it is a bad mech, just seems to me too much trouble involved. I like it as simple and uncomplicated as possible. If you do a search on the forum, you should find all the relevant threads and posts.


----------



## johan (7/5/14)

Must ad that all the Nemesis's on this forum are clones BTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (7/5/14)

johan said:


> Must ad that all the Nemesis's on this forum are clones BTW


I've had both, they're similar enough that it doesnt matter.

As there isnt a nemesis review in the hardware section, may I make one...there is one little bit people always stumble up with this mod, and by reading the thread about it auto-firing I have an idea what is going on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (7/5/14)

Yes please @Vern! A review would be most welcome - if it is as good as your Aqua video then it will be an excellent addition to the forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/5/14)

Vern said:


> I've had both, they're similar enough that it doesnt matter.
> 
> As there isnt a nemesis review in the hardware section, may I make one...there is one little bit people always stumble up with this mod, and by reading the thread about it auto-firing I have an idea what is going on


No need to ask, you are more than welcome - one can never know enough about a mod.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (7/5/14)

@Vern 

You reviews excellent are thoroughly appreciated! Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (7/5/14)

Another great review @Vern, thanks man.

edit: So you are the Vern from Vern's Vapes? I wondered about that the other day after you introduced yourself, I was watching your excellent review of the hammer mod clone comparisons and that awesome switch thing you made for it. Love your vids, very technical.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

Such a great review... makes me want to play with yet another atomiser!


----------



## vaalboy (7/5/14)

I concur, really great review!


----------



## Tom (7/5/14)

Good one, again. I have yhe the Aqua clone too. Only used it 3 or 4 times so far. But not because I don't like it....simply got 2 other devices I enjoy more. Will check your video as soon as I get home on friday. I have top filled it so far. Although without issues. Started with a tiny gurgle, but a quick blow out fixed it.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/5/14)

I love my Aqua it just works got it running 0.6 ohm coil for my tobacco juices. goes out with me most days and not a leak or gurgle. Only ever dry hits when the tank is dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (7/5/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I love my Aqua it just works got it running 0.6 ohm coil for my tobacco juices. goes out with me most days and not a leak or gurgle. Only ever dry hits when the tank is dry.


thats exactly why I was excited to find the clear tank option. This thing vapes so consistently that you have no warning whatsoever you are running low. With a cotton build, you vape away merrily, each draw the same as the last and the poof! burnt taste. Open tank up and it is absolutely dry, every last drop had been used.
Precisely what a tank should do, in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/5/14)

Great review and video @Vern


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

Would appreciate a little assistance from @Matthee, @Vern or @BhavZ (even anyone else with Aqua experience)

After all the discussions yesterday I decided to strip down my Aqua and do a new build. 28g Kanthal, .6 ohms, filled from the bottom.

Liquid control is screwed down tight, airhole wife open.

Every fourth or fifth hit I am getting a bit of juice in my mouth. Usually this takes place once the Aqua and Magneto have been lying sideways on my desk. Any idea how I can eliminate this? There is quite a bit of juice in the drip tip receptacle, but I can't really fathom how it is getting from the combustion chamber up the spout and into that space.

Is the draw too loose? Should I crack open the juice adjustment a bit?


----------



## johan (8/5/14)

Can't help you, but maybe close the ".... airhole wife open."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/5/14)

I normally have the juiceflow open 1 - 2 turns but I don't see that causing it. Try blowing it out then let us know. Also are you using cotton or silica. I got a cotton build in mine and it has been performing flawlessly all morning. Maybe you got some juice in the cup when filling?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

Mine is never on its side and I always close the air holes after vaping. Not my main vaping device, so use it only from time to time. Using ekowool.


----------



## BhavZ (8/5/14)

I noticed there when chugging on the aqua, quite a bit of juice condensation occurs at the drip tip, where it fits into the chimney

Also never leave my aqua on its side.. 

One thing I have noticed though is that if you do not have enough cotton in the wells then you tend to pull in more juice than can be vaped and that causes some juice in the mouth

Are you getting any gurgling at all?


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

johan said:


> Can't help you, but maybe close the ".... airhole wife open."


lol! From what I hear of marriage wife open would mean it is closed...

Ok so to answer the questions, it does sound like the tank is gurgling, but when I draw on it without hitting the fire button it doesn't gurgle (you can hear the air flowing through the device cleanly) when I press the fire button it sounds like gurgling but I think it is actually just the crackle of the coils atomising.

I have cotton in this build and I thought I had enough cotton in the wells. It swelled up to fill the gap when I wet it, but I am getting the condensation in the drip tip after repeated puffs.

I have opened the juice feed 1.5 turns as per @Gazzacpt and closed the airholes by half. It seems to be less juice than before, but I am now using Heather's Dragon's Fire, and that seems thicker than the Guevara I had in there this morning

Thanks for the help guys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

